# Can anyone help?



## sweeite (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello out there.

I have been so poorly this week and have not got the bottomof why

I have IBS and my doctor just fobs me off. I have nasty tatse in my mouth and bloating is this normal?/

Please has anyone got the same I have suffered on and off for over 25 years.


----------



## Katetblue1968 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Sweetie, I just started reading through some of these stories and yours stood out to me. I've been where you are most of my adult life off and on. I lived on laxatives which seemed to help for maybe a day or two.

I was never officially diagnosed with IBS but I never went to a Doctor to find out what was wrong with me. I have/had all the symptoms of IBS. I couldn't even go on vacation because I'd get so severely constipated it would ruin the trip. Nothing helped. I had the nasty taste and bloating. From what I understand that is the constipation. Food will sit in your stomach and basically rot causing that taste a long with gas etc...

I am now 48. I wish I'd known what I know now and I could have possibly avoided the problem I had for years.

Here is what I did that has changed my life the past few months. It may work for you it may not but I am a 100% believer now.

What I did first was cut ALL GMO foods out of my diet. Back in the day buying anything organic was super expensive AND I knew next to nothing about what GMO really meant. You are 43, I don't know what your diet consists of, but if you are like a lot of other people in our age group then you most likely grew up eating GMO not knowing what it was. our parents probably didn't know. It is terrible for our bodies and now is becoming well known to be the cause of most our health issues today.

Next, I stopped taking all over the counter laxatives. I still had some issues but they were cut in half. I wondered why I'd still have problems feeling totally relieved after I went to the bathroom. I still had a severe gassy feeling. People said eat lettuce etc..That didn't help. Exercise didn't help.

What finally and I mean FINALLY has helped me have normal regular healthy bowel movements every day, sometimes twice a day, was adding in leafy greens (kale, spinach etc...) not just lettuce, fruits like (bananas, pears, lemons, limes, kiwi, coconut etc...) a supplement in powder/seed form that includes Flaxseed, chia, etc...They are natural packed with Fiber. Not the synthetic fiber you get over the counter. I bought a good blender that breaks down all these foods including the flaxseed, chia etc.... I drink two or 3 shakes a day. ALL ORGANIC. Go to a store that sells ALL ORGANIC if you choose to try this.

I used to roll my eyes when I saw the infomercial for a blender that breaks down foods and sucks all the nutrients out so you can fully benefit from the food. I am not rolling my eyes now.

What happened that made me decide to buy one was my dad ended up in the hospital with a possible heart attack. He was severely lacking in nutrients and had hypertension. I was up late again (insomnia) and saw the infomercial about the Nutribullet. I've seen it before and brushed it off even though it sounded like a great appliance to get. I bought one on sale (less than a 100 dollars) I received it in the mail and my husband and I went shopping for fruits veges etc...

We all drank 2 that day. The next morning is when I had my first bowel movement that I felt totally relieved. I had several more that day (all back up from constipation) I wasn't a total believer yet but I was happy. It's been two weeks now and every day I have a normal, healthy bowel movement. I feel relieved all day. Minimal gas. No diarrhea. No constipation. Normally I'd be having one or the other. I feel it's all due to getting healthy foods into my diet that are broken down so my body actually gets the nutrients. I don't know if it's because some peoples bodies just can't absorb foods as well as others or if it's because of the years of eating GMO foods that messed our systems up. I do know it's working for me. My husband, my dad and now my mom and my in laws are benefiting from this proper diet. We bought them all one for Christmas since they are all having health issues.

My husband is a Veteran. 22 years army retired. He had severe insomnia from nightmares due to PTSD. He has tons of pain all over his body. Numerous other issues. He is finally sleeping through the night. Headaches aren't as bad. He feels calmer. There is truth in eating properly and getting good nutrition. We think we are getting good nutrition but our foods have been so polluted with GMO etc...that we are actually hurting our bodies.

My dad said he is feeling better than he has in months.

I feel for anyone going through this. That is why I decided to share what has helped me. I have been in your position and it is miserable. I hope you find relief. If you have any other questions I will be around and check this thread.


----------



## sweeite (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Katie thank you for the reply. I get so down with this horrble thing and have only today found this site. I am glad you are sorting things out. I am trying to go for gluten free so lets see how that goes. will keep you updated.


----------



## Katetblue1968 (Dec 11, 2016)

I have all but removed gluten as well. I am sure that will help you. If you get a chance do look into removing all GMO foods and incorporate some of what I mentioned above =)) I'd love to hear how you are doing and if things are improving for you.

I honestly felt I needed to share what helped me with as many people as I can because it is so miserable to live with.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

ive had ibs-c for 30 years ,i get colonics to help me get better


----------



## Katetblue1968 (Dec 11, 2016)

Patrick ibs c said:


> ive had ibs-c for 30 years ,i get colonics to help me get better


I was looking into doing that. This change in my diet was my last real effort without needing to go to a Doctor and have that done. It is definitely a great way to cleanse the colon. What do you do in between getting that done?

Changing your diet to all organic healthy foods in between could allow your stomach and colon to heal. Just a thought


----------



## sweeite (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi All just to let you know i have started to try and cut out Gluten and also taking probiotics one a day. Hopefully this will help. Thank you for your support i really need someone to talk to on Sunday as i felt so ill. I will keep you updated Katie, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Katetblue1968 (Dec 11, 2016)

Good =)) I hope you start feeling better. Thanks for the update!


----------

